# "Game On" blue marlin!



## big blue (Jun 28, 2008)

Left out of Grand Isle, La. on Monday afternoon looking for wahoo off the river. Found brown, nasty water and no hooters! There was one lonely boat on the Midnight Lump, never found any tuna either. But we had a nice catch of mingos and amberjacks that p.m. The next morning workrd our way to a little deeper water and found pretty water, alot of bonitos and small tuna and asmall January blue marlin! Fish ate a flatline, Jeff had to drop back to her once and it was on! She gave us two nice jumps pretty close to boat, Keith had her to boat in 25 minutes or so. Fish was very docile boatside although she had good color, pecs were purple! Hooked right in corner of her mouth, swam off strong. Awesome! Weather was beautiful both days although this front had it starting to blow a little on the ride home. Thanks to Keith, Captain Bill, Rusty and Jeff. Had a great time as always!Tight lines, John


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Way Way Cool. 

Congrats...and Nice Pics.


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

Mr Blue in January. Can keep the blues away. Congrates on a fine fish. And thanks for sharing the trip and pictures with us. Gene


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

Congratulations on your Blue. Good pics and thx for the post it is helping me get through the winter.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

CONGRATS ON THE BLUE.:clap:clap:clap. BEAUTIFUL FISH AND SOME GREAT PICS. THANKS.


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

awesome! thanks for sharing. great pictures.

i was talking with a guy from freeport, tx yesterday who just returned from 2 back to back trips to the flower gardens and he says it's going off out there. released 3 blues, lot's of wahoo (nothing with eggs yet, so it'll just get better), and several tuna up to and slightly over 100lbs. sounds like a very good winter/early season!


----------



## big blue (Jun 28, 2008)

Thanks guys! It definitely helps get through the winter after football season. We actually had a big blue on for 30 seconds or so last Febuary over there, it truly is a "sportsmans paradise" I just wish the tree huggers in Florida would wake up and let them start drilling here!


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Very very nice!! Cant wait for warm water to move into the Canyon.



MSyellowfin


----------



## Fishwater (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice work!! Congrats.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Beautiful! I can't think of a better bonus to a winter trip than a blue marlin. Congrats!


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

sweeet !!!!

nice pics!!!!

:clap


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

No such thing as a "Small" january blue. They are all trophies this time of year.



Pretty work.


----------



## BlueH20Fisher (Mar 20, 2008)

Nice! Got that first one out of the way in a hurry this year, must be nice.


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Congrats, that is a heck of a way to start the year.:bowdown


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

Congrats great looking fish!


----------



## Chris Hood (Mar 13, 2008)

Congrats on the Blue! What is the name of your boat?? I work on a 41' Albemarle called "Whoo Dat" out of Grand Isle. The boat stays at Pirates Cove Marina.


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Congrats!


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

strong work guy! Congrats....................hey Godwin, looks like your are getting a little thin up on that hair lineokeoke just picking. Congrats


----------



## Reel Anexity (Sep 24, 2009)

Awesome Blue!!!!! Congrats!!!!!Pics like that make me want to makethe run from P'cola.

Congrats!!


----------



## big blue (Jun 28, 2008)

Hey Chris, the name of the boat is "Game On" and we are also docked at Pirates Cove. Had a pretty slow trip this week over there. Hopefully the bite will turn back on soon. Maybe we can hook up over there one day, definitely not much to do over there, 'cept fish! Look forward to meeting you, John Godwin 850-232-6256


----------



## Chris Hood (Mar 13, 2008)

Cool....yeah we have the boat in Orange Beach for the winter getting projects done but we'll be back in GI around Memorial Day. We'll probably fish Cajun Canyons then bring the boat over to GI for the rest of the summer. Look forward to meeting you as well!


----------



## finfever61 (Oct 5, 2007)

Damn John, Alabama wins the NC and a Blue in January you must be living right.. Yea right... When I saw your post I was hoping Kenny was off the hill until Ire-read the title withGame On. 

Great Job, Rick


----------



## big blue (Jun 28, 2008)

Thanks Rick! Yea, I guess January has been a pretty darn good month. Can't believe football season is already over. The next thing to look forward to is the coming of the brown fish! Sure hope it's better than last year! Thanks again for those tickets, I owe you one!


----------



## Sea That (Dec 12, 2009)

great pic awesome fish


----------

